
Dev Degree – A Big Bet on Software Education - barry-cotter
https://engineering.shopify.com/blogs/engineering/dev-degree-a-big-bet-on-software-education
======
barry-cotter
> The core of the Dev Degree model is building tighter feedback loops between
> theory and practice while layering programming and personal growth skills
> early on. Each semester students take 3 courses at University and spend 25
> hours a week at Shopify.

> But there’s also a strong link to validating that competencies are acquired.
> The partner university allocates at least 20% of the degrees credits for
> their work done with Shopify development teams. Students write a practicum
> report at the end of every term (every four months) and submit the practicum
> report to the university. In the practicum, the student describes how they
> have achieved specific learning outcomes. The learning outcomes used in the
> Dev Degree program were influenced by standards from the Association for
> Computing Machinery (ACM) and the IEEE Computer Society.

